# feel like people are watching me



## dufflebagboy (Feb 22, 2011)

i constantly feel like people are watching me when sometimes im in class, it has gotten way better because of my effort but still i monitor my every small move for some people when im sitting in front of them. anyone else have tips to get over this?


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to get really paranoid about people staring at me now I just smile and wave to be smartass. I think over time these little things stop annoying you as much as they used to.


----------



## bobbie010 (Mar 5, 2011)

I feel like this too A LOT. I dislike staring back so I can never be sure lol.


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

i feel like this 24/7 and it's so embarrassing.
if someone even just slightly glances towards my direction, i feel like they're staring at me, then i start twitching -.- (that's the worst part of my anxiety). my neck just starts to feel really heavy and my head twitches D:
and sometimes i look back at the person, but usually they're not even looking at me.. so when i check to see if they're looking at me, they see me looking at them and then they look back at me, but i quickly look away and then they think i'm a weirdo.
social anxiety is ruining my life


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

sundays said:


> i feel like this 24/7 and it's so embarrassing.
> if someone even just slightly glances towards my direction, i feel like they're staring at me, then i start twitching -.- (that's the worst part of my anxiety). my neck just starts to feel really heavy and my head twitches D:
> and sometimes i look back at the person, but usually they're not even looking at me.. so when i check to see if they're looking at me, they see me looking at them and then they look back at me, but i quickly look away and then they think i'm a weirdo.
> social anxiety is ruining my life


Omg that neck heaviness/head twitching thing I totally do. I thought I was alone. I wonder if people notice. I hope not. I feel the same way on the subject, though. I often think people are staring at me and I have to run to the bathroom to see if it's a physical thing or maybe I was walking weird or something. I generally think it's numerous things. And I like closely monitor my movements, etc. This also makes me wear sweatshirts all the time because it covers my arms and there are pockets and I generally don't know what to do w/ my hands...my hands make me anxious or rather when I'm anxious idk what to do with my hands... and my arms being bare makes me anxious too.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Hoodies come in handy with this sometimes.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

i just want luv said:


> Hoodies come in handy with this sometimes.


 Hoodies are the best thing ever, I ALWAYS wear a hoodie. Their comfy and warm which is just generally nice. And when you feel like you dont want anyone looking at you just put your hood up. Some schools dont allow hoods, like mine but I go to a small school and after constantly telling me to take my hood off they have just given up. They know by now its just me and not a random person off the street so they dont bother me about it anymore.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I get this and it's a little scary imo


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

People look at everyone. Not just at you. I've heard it's normal for people to observe eachother but when it comes to staring for long periods of time, then that is just straight up creepy. I get stared at everywhere I go. Not just at school. It's not something to take personally. Although it can be annoying. If you don't like it, then stare back until they look away. It works.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

i put tape over my webcam. thats how paranoid i am


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

i put tape over my webcam. thats how paranoid i am about people watching me


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> i put tape over my webcam. thats how paranoid i am about people watching me


I do this sometimes too... >_<


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

dufflebagboy said:


> i constantly feel like people are watching me when sometimes im in class, it has gotten way better because of my effort but still i monitor my every small move for some people when im sitting in front of them. anyone else have tips to get over this?


Everyone watches everyone else, it's a cold hard fact of life. And it's also a very common problem among the socially anxious. A wiser man than me once said that if you focus your attention on other people (in situations like this) instead of what _you_ are doing then over time the anxiety is quelled.

It works, go try it.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I got this to the point of never looking up from the ground xP I wonder if I started to wear a hoodie, though..


----------

